# [SSD] Look a picture, speak a statement



## ylotx (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi! I'm newbie







How should it calls or explains the image above?


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 19, 2019)

There are good technical reasons for the slowdown but it would be better explained if you provided some context.


----------



## JalleR (Sep 19, 2019)

what SSD's are you using?


----------



## Valantar (Sep 19, 2019)

All SSDs slow down as they fill up due to there being less space available for parallelization of the workload. If your setup is a RAID you might be seeing issues compounded due to this. Still, there's a reason why the best SSD reviewers test drives both freshly secure erased and "full", like they do at AnandTech.


----------



## ylotx (Sep 22, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> There are good technical reasons for the slowdown but it would be better explained if you provided some context.



not exactly, The use of an space of SSD consumption.
What I want to know, a ssd through the long daily use, the final reading and writing speed dropped significantly, storage space became very little, this phenomenon to call why?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 22, 2019)

Valantar said:


> All SSDs slow down as they fill up due to there being less space available for parallelization of the workload. If your setup is a RAID you might be seeing issues compounded due to this. Still, there's a reason why the best SSD reviewers test drives both freshly secure erased and "full", like they do at AnandTech.


except a quality nvme will still maintain 1500mb/s write while a poor one will drop to 600mb/s or lower.


----------



## ylotx (Sep 22, 2019)

Valantar said:


> All SSDs slow down as they fill up due to there being less space available for parallelization of the workload. If your setup is a RAID you might be seeing issues compounded due to this. Still, there's a reason why the best SSD reviewers test drives both freshly secure erased and "full", like they do at AnandTech.


Thank you for your first sentence.



cucker tarlson said:


> except a quality nvme will still maintain 1500mb/s write while a poor one will drop to 600mb/s or lower.


Thank you for your supplement.


----------



## Vario (Sep 22, 2019)

Read https://www.seagate.com/tech-insights/ssd-over-provisioning-benefits-master-ti/


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 22, 2019)

modern ssds rely on caching algorithms first,then on nand quality.

give you an example from my own pc.
I got 860 evo 500gb at 350pln and sx950u 480gb at 280pln.
860 evo was 0.7pln per gb,sx was 0.58pln per gb - close to 20% cheaper.
both 3d tlc,but of vastly different quality.samsung's 3d tlc v-nand on 860 evo  turned out better than 3d mlc on 850 pro in the test I did.860 evo continued to write at 300mb/s till it was full,850 Pro "only" managed 230mb/s after it got close to full.Now compare that to sx950u's micron made 3d tlc that saw speeds of 100mb/s and lower in the last 7gb - samsung's tlc turned out more than 3x faster than microns when both drives ran out of caching space.
Now is that adata drive really that bad - no,it's absolutely amazing for the price since it keeps up with a drive that's more expensive until the last 7gb.Even if you counted it as a 473gb drive it still beats 860 evo in value soundly,by 15%.
Some say 660p is trash - it is if you plan to use it like 970 Pro.It's absolutely amazing value if you buy the 2tb version for a home/gaming rig and manage the free space wisely.For most of us read times will matter more than write speed anyway.The 2tb version will still allow for a 24gb cache buffer after it's over 75% full,which is enough for non-professional use.Hell,even the 1tb will still be able to use 12gb of slc cache.


----------



## killster1 (Sep 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> modern ssds rely on caching algorithms first,then on nand quality.
> 
> give you an example from my own pc.
> I got 860 evo 500gb at 350pln and sx950u 480gb at 280pln.
> ...



kinda sounds crazy to say buy a 2tb and most users use 235gb  maybe because their drives are so small on most peoples pc. each of my pc's have 24tb minimum  wouldnt build a pc with less than 1tb nvme / 6tb spinner. but with that said maybe a 1tb nvme / 1tb 660p doesnt sound as bad as i thought (specially if only use it for read data)


----------



## Grog6 (Sep 22, 2019)

The big deal is that multiple levels of voltage are being stored in the cells.

For maximum speed, you want all the cells to be empty, so that a simple There/not there compare is used.

When they're fully loaded, a " what's this freaking voltage level" compare is used.

Speed is much better on the first case, and remember; it's a read, compare, write cycle to read the data.

It's destroyed on read, so it has to be rewritten, at the proper level.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 23, 2019)

killster1 said:


> kinda sounds crazy to say buy a 2tb and most users use 235gb  maybe because their drives are so small on most peoples pc. each of my pc's have 24tb minimum  wouldnt build a pc with less than 1tb nvme / 6tb spinner. but with that said maybe a 1tb nvme / 1tb 660p doesnt sound as bad as i thought (specially if only use it for read data)


I think most gaming pcs use a 500gb ssd at least.some 500gb gets nvme's for the price of 1tb 660p just cause the 660p comes not recommended due to qlc.Hardly anyone mentions that it's still a better buy for most gaming rigs' use scenarios.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 24, 2019)

killster1 said:


> kinda sounds crazy to say buy a 2tb and most users use 235gb  maybe because their drives are so small on most peoples pc. each of my pc's have 24tb minimum  wouldnt build a pc with less than 1tb nvme / 6tb spinner. but with that said maybe a 1tb nvme / 1tb 660p doesnt sound as bad as i thought (specially if only use it for read data)


I think that 99% of PC users aren't data hoarders, and a basic SSD & 1TB HDD is more than enough for them.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 24, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I think most gaming pcs use a 500gb ssd at least.some 500gb gets nvme's for the price of 1tb 660p just cause the 660p comes not recommended due to qlc.Hardly anyone mentions that it's still a better buy for most gaming rigs' use scenarios.



I have 4 1TB 660Ps in RAID 0 and they rock.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 24, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I have 4 1TB 660Ps in RAID 0 and they rock.


You install something once and then read it a thousand times.this is typical use scenario for home and gaming rigs.no need for Samsung 970 drives. 

In my gaming pc I honestly can't tell my 128gb Sata SSD from the 512gb pci-e one.

Btw no one mentioned how hilarious the title of the thread is.


----------



## killster1 (Sep 24, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> You install something once and then read it a thousand times.this is typical use scenario for home and gaming rigs.no need for Samsung 970 drives.
> 
> In my gaming pc I honestly can't tell my 128gb Sata SSD from the 512gb pci-e one.
> 
> Btw no one mentioned how hilarious the title of the thread is.


maybe you purchased the wrong pcie drive! 128gb vs 512gb should be easy let alone pcie vs sata to tell the diff.



Chloe Price said:


> I think that 99% of PC users aren't data hoarders, and a basic SSD & 1TB HDD is more than enough for them.


they dont copy photos to the pc ever either? No games installed? sure i guess the average person is a boring web browser that doesnt really need a computer for their usage, but anyone that builds their own computer uses far more than 256gb, anyone that is installing a 660p most likely built their pc or purchased a laptop and def needs more than 256gb (cough cough they are buying a 660p for storage)


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 24, 2019)

killster1 said:


> maybe you purchased the wrong pcie drive! 128gb vs 512gb should be easy let alone pcie vs sata to tell the diff.


no.
not in read times.
show me a nvme drive that beats a sata ssd in game/application load times by +20% consistently.you can't,they're fractions of seconds apart.



killster1 said:


> they dont copy photos to the pc ever either? No games installed? sure i guess the average person is a boring web browser that doesnt really need a computer for their usage, but anyone that builds their own computer uses far more than 256gb, anyone that is installing a 660p most likely built their pc or purchased a laptop and def needs more than 256gb (cough cough they are buying a 660p for storage)


dude,do you understand you'd have to have a nvme in your camera/phone too to utilize the speed ?


----------



## killster1 (Sep 24, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> no.
> not in read times.
> show me a nvme drive that beats a sata ssd in game/application load times by +20% consistently.you can't,they're fractions of seconds apart.
> 
> ...


you are trolling me, hahaha nvme camera? hahahahaha sigh, 


DeviceSeq write [4MB]Seq read [4MB]Random write [4KB]Random read [4KB]Galaxy S10 Plus 1TB189.0440.74.711.9Huawei P30 Pro166.9546.936.319.32OnePlus 6T138.0655.75.3213.9Typical PC SSD399.8508.554.237.9

 i was talking about using space not needing to transfer the files over from a camera (hilarious) , it does look like phones go faster then your ssd right?
I guess if you do one task at a time and cant tell the diff between 20% then you are correct, but some of us have multiple things going at once, extracting, encoding, copying, reading, encrypting, the list adds up and i certainly can tell the diff. 
So what brand / make model of 128gb ssd do you have? i dont even know a real brand that offers such a small drive. lets see the review then i will eat crow right.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 24, 2019)

killster1 said:


> I guess if you do one task at a time and cant tell the diff between 20% then you are correct, but some of us have *multiple things going at once, extracting, encoding, copying, reading, encrypting*, the list adds up and i certainly can tell the diff.


well does that look like a definition of a home/gaming rig to you ? am I the one trolling here ?

you said,quote,"copy photos *to the pc* ",now you're realizing you said something stupid so you're looking up phone transfers and voila,they're in sata ssd ballpark in sequential reading.

no one needs a nvme drive in a gaming rig,they might want and buy one like I did,but they don't need one.

you don't know 128gb drives exist ?

and what is this chart ? sata ssd can write 4mb files a lot faster than 400mb/s.530mb/s for my drives.

dude,be serious or get outta here.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 25, 2019)

Hmm,  didn't know my evo 860 500gb was so slow while running 2 vms at the same time on it.  Sure didn't seem like it.  And my system is f'ing old.
Funny.


----------



## killster1 (Sep 26, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> well does that look like a definition of a home/gaming rig to you ? am I the one trolling here ?
> 
> you said,quote,"copy photos *to the pc* ",now you're realizing you said something stupid so you're looking up phone transfers and voila,they're in sata ssd ballpark in sequential reading.
> 
> ...


So we are talking about gamers and they dont use more than 256gb? what is that 2 games installed? mental! 
like i said copying photos are referring to using more than 256gb but i already said that.. (double trolled me)) (remember you said average person doesnt use more than 256gb), funny you didnt mention your magical 128gb ssd that is as fast as a nvme drive! (i really didnt think samsung made 128gb drives but i guess they do and im 100% sure the more storage the faster they go with every drive) windows uses how much of your 128gb then install a game then 90% full it works so well! must be the samsung 850 pro 128gb?


----------



## natr0n (Sep 26, 2019)

Fill ssd too much and it gets slow.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 26, 2019)

killster1 said:


> So we are talking about gamers and they dont use more than 256gb? what is that 2 games installed? mental!
> like i said copying photos are referring to using more than 256gb but i already said that.. (double trolled me)) (remember you said average person doesnt use more than 256gb), funny you didnt mention your magical 128gb ssd that is as fast as a nvme drive! (i really didnt think samsung made 128gb drives but i guess they do and im 100% sure the more storage the faster they go with every drive) windows uses how much of your 128gb then install a game then 90% full it works so well! must be the samsung 850 pro 128gb?


are you mentally impaired ? I never said anything about 256gb. reported for baiting cause referring to me as a troll is trolling.you're confusing posters and facts.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 26, 2019)

Stay on topic.
Stop trolling and stop calling each other names.
Debate/discuss nicely...

Thank You.


----------



## killster1 (Sep 26, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> modern ssds rely on caching algorithms first,then on nand quality.
> 
> give you an example from my own pc.
> I got 860 evo 500gb at 350pln and sx950u 480gb at 280pln.
> ...


the photo says 50% of all users use 235gb or less.. maybe they forgot their own post? /shrug the bigger the drive the faster it goes, as it reaches capacity it slows dramatically.


----------



## ylotx (Sep 29, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> modern ssds rely on caching algorithms first,then on nand quality.
> 
> give you an example from my own pc.
> I got 860 evo 500gb at 350pln and sx950u 480gb at 280pln.
> ...


Thank you, cucker tarlson
In the future, if I encounter this situation, I will describe that
xx SSD managed n mb/s after ssd caching space got close to full. xx:name , n:number


For the manufacturer's caching of intelligent nand quality of ssd technology,

The greater the predetermined capacity, the greater the storage used by the user, manufacturer's caching of intelligent nand quality of ssd technology is more obvious.

thank your comments, folks


----------

